# Windshield ice build up



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

The past storm here was brutal with ice build up on windshield. It was very cold with lots of snow. I do not want to deal with the every 10 minute windshield clean again! 2 trucks....2011 and 2013 so no defroster issues! My thoughts are these...

1. Heated wipers...skeptical and not thrilled about using there specific blades and more electrical system strain

2. heated fluid...again, taxing electrical system. 

3. Snow foils...not a total fix especially with the power snow

4. copper tube from fluid reservoir wrapped around radiator hose...I like this idea;not sure if extra hose will impact fluid flow.

Any thoughts???


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I just blast it on defrost and crack the windows to keep from roasting. Works pretty good.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

5. Crank your defroster temp and fan to high, then crack the windows. 

Clear windshield > operator comfort.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

seville009;1943678 said:


> I just blast it on defrost and crack the windows to keep from roasting. Works pretty good.





JohnRoscoe;1943679 said:


> 5. Crank your defroster temp and fan to high, then crack the windows.
> 
> Clear windshield > operator comfort.


X3 adjust windows as approate.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

SnoFarmer;1943683 said:


> X3 adjust windows as approate.


X4. Mine is usually down most of the way. I will say that the heated washer fluid in my new truck is pretty sweet. Never knew I needed it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buddy of mine would keep the truck cool inside this way the snow wouldn't melt and freeze to the window.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

grandview;1943732 said:


> Buddy of mine would keep the truck cool inside this way the snow wouldn't melt and freeze to the window.


Old boss did same, floor heat on low, half temp


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

beanz27;1943751 said:


> Old boss did same, floor heat on low, half temp


Problem with doing that is that the window has to be clear to begin with - ie: not covered with ice from sitting all night, or not have any spray from the road. Plus if you turns the wipers on to clear the snow thst flies up when plowing, it's still going to smear the windshield a bit.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Defroster stays on full...windshield/wipers ice up to the point of not being able to see. Many complaints from operators during this storm. Like I said, it was very cold with lots and lots of powder fine snow.
Funny,my wife suggested no heat at all...just doesn't work!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

MY heats always a full blast I never had issues...


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1943799 said:


> MY heats always a full blast I never had issues...


This was the first time I had any serious issues. Both my trucks and many other operators I talked to. Extreme cold, powder snow, 2-4" hr.all contributing factors.
I did 30 or so hrs. Straight so the smallest issues at that point became huge!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

ratherbfishin;1943817 said:


> This was the first time I had any serious issues. Both my trucks and many other operators I talked to. Extreme cold, powder snow, 2-4" hr.all contributing factors.
> I did 30 or so hrs. Straight so the smallest issues at that point became huge!


This storm seemed really bad for icing wipers. Seemed like I had to stop and clean them every 10 minutes.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Get winter wipers and rain-x the wiper cover and edge, Works Wicked Pissah


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Same happened on my 2014. Nightmare. When its 3am and 5" per hour, 12 degrees it starts piling up. I ahd the defrost as hot as it will go. Im considering heated wipers if anyone has a brand they recommend


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

ratherbfishin;1943817 said:


> This was the first time I had any serious issues. Both my trucks and many other operators I talked to. Extreme cold, powder snow, 2-4" hr.all contributing factors.
> I did 30 or so hrs. Straight so the smallest issues at that point became huge!


I'd rather go fishing and not worry about the ice buildup! What kind of fishing do you do?


----------



## Grantski (Jan 26, 2015)

Thats the main reason i had to stop working overnight this last storm...besides the fact it was my first storm ever plowing lol. I went out for one round @ midnight but all it took was a few minutes w the window down or door open and truck interior was wet = more freezing/fog on the windows. it was literally ZERO visibility at times. Not worth it for my small startup of only 15 accts. It made for a terrible day of pushing 18"+ and alot of getting jammed up... but for under $1k id rather show up once and have it be a ***** - then not show up at all cuz im crashed or worse.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It happens to me a few times a salon,I just keep plowing and give the driver side a flick now and then


----------



## Teflondon (Jan 29, 2015)

I had so much ice build up that my passenger wiper arm actually popped off and landed on my hood. So I was plowing with it in my cab for a while thawing it out. I chipped out the ice before I could put it back on. What a pain.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

In my old truck i had spare blades on the floor heating up and swapped them. Not fun. I dont want to get out


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine are always yellow.

I stand on the bumper and pee on the windshield


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Drove a lot of 1/4, 3/4 and 2 1/2 ton trucks in the service in the 60s and 70s. No heat in military vehicles back then. Never had a problem with the widows icing up. Not that I would want to go back to those days. I run the defroster on my plow truck on full all the time while plowing.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

All good stories...so has anybody had any success with heated WW or WW fluid? I kind of like the fluid hose wrap around radiator hose...anybody try that?


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

JimMarshall;1943854 said:


> I'd rather go fishing and not worry about the ice buildup! What kind of fishing do you do?


Just sold my boat mainly cause of the severe restrictions they are about to implement around here. We were big into the ground fishery, also Tuna,Striper,etc. 
time to fish on my buddies boat...my son is a mate on one of the Wicked Tuna boats...he is not on the show due to his age. Labor laws/ attorneys will not allow him there till 18 y/old. I'll fish with him and be second mate...ought to be interesting!
Now back on track...let's talk snow!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

My old set of heated wipers from everblades were awesome. They would burn your hand if you held them to long. New set sucked, could hardley tell they were on.


----------



## CBTS (Nov 8, 2010)

I use Everblades heated wipers. Never have a problem with icing on the windshield. On my second set the first set lasted about three seasons(I take them off in the summer). they really do work awesome even in the heaviest and coldest snows here in buffalo.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

ratherbfishin;1944211 said:


> All good stories...so has anybody had any success with heated WW or WW fluid? I kind of like the fluid hose wrap around radiator hose...anybody try that?


I've found the heated fluid to be helpful. Really eat it up using it to melt like that though.


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

JohnRoscoe;1943679 said:


> 5. Crank your defroster temp and fan to high, then crack the windows.
> 
> Clear windshield > operator comfort.


agreed.....


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Defroster on high, back slide window cracked. Rain ex orange winter fluid, has decider in it. I swear by it, have it in every vehicle I own.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Shade Tree NJ;1944541 said:


> Defroster on high, back slide window cracked. Rain ex orange winter fluid, has decider in it. I swear by it, have it in every vehicle I own.


I use it also, but I have to buy at auto parts stores. Walmart stocks it but last year Walmart made a deal, they now sell -20 rated orange, parts stores still carry -25. Similar to Walmart and fram, they manufacture cheaper products that look the same unless you look close for Walmart


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ratherbfishin;1943768 said:


> Defroster stays on full...windshield/wipers ice up to the point of not being able to see. Many complaints from operators during this storm. Like I said, it was very cold with lots and lots of powder fine snow.
> Funny,my wife suggested no heat at all...just doesn't work!


Short of a heated windshield, your only option is to clear the ice off.

I've tried heated wipers-pretty effective in those conditions-but they suck the rest of the time; heated fluid helps.

Nothing but getting out or the heated windshield will solve the problem


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I had the stick on defroster strips on my last two trucks and they worked. The way the wipers end up below the dash on the new Superduty I don't think they would help so I'm not putting them on.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I use the PRESTONE Products and every so often when it clumps up I soak the blades. With all the suggestions above, it seems to help. Also rain-x the windshield before.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

tawilson, i noticed that my new superduty the wipers freeze up pretty fast with em being below the windshield.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

snowplower1;1945047 said:


> tawilson, i noticed that my new superduty the wipers freeze up pretty fast with em being below the windshield.


Phooey. I was hoping that would solve the problem.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;1944714 said:


> I've tried heated wipers-pretty effective in those conditions-but they suck the rest of the time


I had same results. Also used the stick on heated strips before the heated blades, they kept the glass clean, but did nothing for the blades.

Have not bought either for current truck, doubt that I will.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

After last nights mess I've changed my mind. Going with a different brand this time, hopefully it will provide better all season performance. If not, I will just have to swap back and forth with the seasons.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah after reading this the other day and then last night i was wishing i had better blades. pretty sure mine are shot and they were new with the truck. how do heated blades even work? do you gotta setup wiring to get power to them?


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Their are different designs available. The set I had on my old truck was manual on/off, switch wired into the cab. Another brand uses a control box you mount in engine bay/grill area and it turns on/off based on temp. Did NOT want that design since my truck thinks its 80 degrees plus out with the plow blocking the grill area.
The set I just ordered has an inline thermistor that gets zip-tied to the wiper arm. So all you need to do is feed it an ignition triggered power source and ground.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah see i dont wanna deal with wiring and that stuff. i will probably just buy a real nice pair of winter blades. there a spot on each blade that i cant get it to clear the windshield and it's right in my way while trying to see. i was ducking while driving the whole time


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

ratherbfishin;1943654 said:


> The past storm here was brutal with ice build up on windshield. It was very cold with lots of snow. I do not want to deal with the every 10 minute windshield clean again! 2 trucks....2011 and 2013 so no defroster issues! My thoughts are these...
> 
> 1. Heated wipers...skeptical and not thrilled about using there specific blades and more electrical system strain
> 
> ...


Decent winter wipers. And always have extra sets for if they break.
RainX the glass and washer fluid.
Always run with defrost on high.
I had the copper wrapped around the exhaust and I think maybe the heater hoses then wrapped with foam tape on quite a few trucks years back. Worked very well. Very simple and cheap to do. Word of warning: that sh*t gets hot! Just haven't gotten around to doing it to this truck yet, but need to do something.
(if adding electrical heaters for fluid or anything else is really an issue, you have other problems...)
Years ago I knew a guy that plowed in shorts and a short sleeve shirt. He said he kept the truck as hot as it would go. I don't think he was all there. It may have been him that ran the washer fluid into a metal canteen and put a magnetic engine heater on it... he would also cook hotdogs on the exhaust, using the same foil all winter. Like I said, not all his marbles were accounted for.


----------



## Grantski (Jan 26, 2015)

The rainx winter/ all season wipers seem to work good. They don't have the gaps / moving parts where ice usually gets stuck on regular blades. I used them one storm but it was during freezing rain and ice yesterday and made a big difference... few shots of de-icer seems to clear off any ice that builds up on them. definitely helped to keep defroster at a medium setting...not too hot or it just creates even more ice.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I have heated wiper blades. They work pretty good so far. You have to get out and scrape the windshield every once in a while when its sleeting really bad but otherwise they work pretty good. I dont notice any extra drain on the battery.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Check out wipershaker.com


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

how bad is it to leave winter wiper blades on in the summer?


----------



## 98K3500 (Oct 28, 2013)

snowplower1;1948136 said:


> how bad is it to leave winter wiper blades on in the summer?


Shouldn't matter much.

I've noticed that when icing starts, it's near the top of the windshield. I run the defrost hot and on high, and flip the visors down to help trap the heat at the top.

It seems to help quite a bit.

My .02


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I use Anco winter blades. Defrost on high as needed, passenger window up or down as needed, plow in a tee shirt. 
Tempted to try putting a 12v heating element right where the wiper stops on the cowl. Keep that area ice free, and 90% of the problem would go away.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1948985 said:


> Tempted to try putting a 12v heating element right where the wiper stops on the cowl. Keep that area ice free, and 90% of the problem would go away.


They actually make/sell them, but they don't get too hot. I used to have the link someplace... they weren't that expensive. (a fuel filter heat pad would get way too hot)


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

How about a ¾" hose tee'd off from the heater hose? Zip tied so that the wipers basically rest on it when not in use?


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

gasjr4wd;1949057 said:


> They actually make/sell them, but they don't get too hot. I used to have the link someplace... they weren't that expensive. (a fuel filter heat pad would get way too hot)


These are similar to what I've used. I think they stopped making the ones I've had on a couple trucks.
http://www.frostfighter.com/clear-view-front-wiper-defrosters.htm


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Buswell Forest;1949281 said:


> How about a ¾" hose tee'd off from the heater hose? Zip tied so that the wipers basically rest on it when not in use?


I don't know why manufacturers don't heat the tray the wipers drop down into on cars and trucks. Some of them really fill up with ice.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I plow a few private roads that are miles long. Having the defrost on blasted hot only lasts for about a minute of snow hitting windshield before windshield cools off and I can't see out of it. 
I have to do the cold cab trick. No defrost, only floor heat but even that needs to be on medium or less heat. You'll need to occasionally roll a couple windows down to get all the moisture out of the cab or you'll fog up real bad too.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

tawilson;1949320 said:


> These are similar to what I've used. I think they stopped making the ones I've had on a couple trucks.
> http://www.frostfighter.com/clear-view-front-wiper-defrosters.htm


I had them on my first plow truck. Kept the glass clear, did nothing for the wipers. Can't use them on current truck as the wipers sit below the dash height. Only way to install them would be to remove the dash or windshield. No way were they effective enough for me to even consider that.

I do think the manufacturers should heat the park areas of the glass and wipers standard or bare minimum optional package. I know Subaru has the glass as part of 'cold weather package'.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

For me the cold cab trick only works until you get road spray on the glass, then you can not clean it off because the wipers are frozen.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

gasjr4wd;1949057 said:


> They actually make/sell them, but they don't get too hot. I used to have the link someplace... they weren't that expensive. (a fuel filter heat pad would get way too hot)


As of right now, that's what I'm using. A heating pad. So far so good. But still not saying it's the end all. But it does help


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

tawilson;1949320 said:


> These are similar to what I've used. I think they stopped making the ones I've had on a couple trucks.
> http://www.frostfighter.com/clear-view-front-wiper-defrosters.htm


Yep, they are the ones I saw...


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I found out today a line of sunglasses on the defroster opening helps divert the air to the windshield and melts that spot right in front of my face that always ices up.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

tawilson;1950527 said:


> I found out today a line of sunglasses on the defroster opening helps divert the air to the windshield and melts that spot right in front of my face that always ices up.


...say that again? Who makes this line?


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

gasjr4wd;1950746 said:


> ...say that again? Who makes this line?


Ok, a row of sunglasses of assorted brands. I had three on the dash and the post above about flipping the visor down got me trying different things.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

tawilson;1950753 said:


> Ok, a row of sunglasses of assorted brands. I had three on the dash and the post above about flipping the visor down got me trying different things.


WOW - got it. sorry, my bad. 
I just didn't read it right. 
sun glasses as deflectors. guess I am getting old...


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I had this problem during our blizzard last week. I got a bottle of r ainx additive and mixed it w my winter wiper fluid. Then I bought a quart bottle of the windshield ice melt stuff and put that in as well. I notice a big difference with the rain x and then any icing I hit the spray. It seems to help the wipers from icing up as bad too. Not perfect but it helps and only cost about 6 bucks


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

allagashpm;1950999 said:


> I had this problem during our blizzard last week. I got a bottle of r ainx additive and mixed it w my winter wiper fluid. Then I bought a quart bottle of the windshield ice melt stuff and put that in as well. I notice a big difference with the rain x and then any icing I hit the spray. It seems to help the wipers from icing up as bad too. Not perfect but it helps and only cost about 6 bucks


I did somewhat the same thing...some windex -35 fluid at Wally world along with some crc deicer spray. Spray the wipers now and again with the crc seemed to help with the ice.
The main problem seems to be the wiper arms icing up and reducing wiper pressure on the windshield. The snow has been so light and fluffy the past few storms that the windshield is constantly covered with snow. I just invested in a deflector...we will see if that helps!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I too us the prestige and spray the blades. I also used the ore-treat pristine the night before and it helps. May try that additive


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

MajorDave;1951081 said:


> I too us the prestige and spray the blades. I also used the ore-treat pristine the night before and it helps. May try that additive


Never heard of either ore-treat or prestige products...any linksW.v


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

ratherbfishin;1951116 said:


> Never heard of either ore-treat or prestige products...any linksW.v


Sorry - PRESTONE. Tney have a pre-treat spray that you coat your windshield with and then that can of de-iver with the yellow scraper on it. I apply rain-x early in the season, pre-treat it the night before or many hours before, then spray the blades every hour or so with that de-iver stuff. Helps. But I'm going to look for that additive mentioned above.


----------



## Bob's 24 hour (Nov 26, 2007)

After our last 16 inch storm in single and teen temperatures and having to get out multiple times to clear the ice off my wipers I started researching on the Plow Site my options and leaning towards heated blades. I have read with interest all the posts here which were very helpful I am still leaning towards the heated blades.
I have over 50 contracted driveways and been plowing for 13 years. It was fun in the beginning with only a few driveways but now it gets stressful trying to keep up with the heavy snows and the Town plows that I think porously come thru after I do my driveways.
Anyway, I contacted Everblade and I liked their product because it was switched, however, they do not make a blade for my new style Silverado. They do sell a competitors blade from HWB (Heated Wiper Blades) which has a temp sensor on the blade and a manager under the hood that regulates the temp of the blade so the colder it gets, the hotter the blade gets. I like the idea of having the ability of turning it on and off when needed so I will put a switch inline when and if I install it.
Question, Does anyone have any experience with HWB?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## CLeslein (Nov 1, 2014)

RAIN X

Apply some Rain X to the windshield. Keep a little heat on the windshield and it will stay wet and flow from the windshield.

With Rain X I do not even have to use my wipers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CLeslein;1951663 said:


> RAIN X
> 
> Apply some Rain X to the windshield. Keep a little heat on the windshield and it will stay wet and flow from the windshield.
> 
> With Rain X I do not even have to use my wipers.


That's because your Meyers is always broke.

Criminy, first Born to Plow, now you?


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.thethermalblade.com/ use these blades all winter long and work Great never have an issue with them Frezzing


----------



## Deli_Guy (Jan 9, 2015)

I put my visors down slightly to keep air flowing toward the windshield.

Regarding the tubing, that sounds like a good idea although making a coaxial heat exchanger and insulating it would be better.


----------



## daveslawns (Jan 7, 2015)

i usually crank the defrost up and crack the windows, but last storm I did like ive been doing for years and as i left timmies n went to hit the window button, window came off the track and wouldnt go up anymore, - 21 w windchill and the drivers window down the whole way. had to take off the whole inside of the door and break up the ice that was frozen on the track from leaving my window open a cple "


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Ozzyr333;1951827 said:


> http://www.thethermalblade.com/ use these blades all winter long and work Great never have an issue with them Frezzing


This is the brand I just (as in today) installed.
There was some shipping issues and I had to trim their "universal adapter" on the driver's side for my 2015 GMC. But I have to say the Customer Service I received once I notified them of the issues was BEYOND exceptional, and I have rather high standards.
I expect to discover how well they work over the next couple of days.


----------



## kwbblades (Feb 9, 2015)

I detail cars in my spare time and I have found a product called opti-coat from optimum polymer technologies works extremely well. I use it on my ost our equipment. It can last up to five years and its like rain x on steroids. I have found waxing the windows and what have you helps a great deal with issue as ice and inability to see.

Downside is its expensive $60 and can be hard to apply the surface has to be surgically clean before application. If you google opti-coat there are a few videos on it. It can be found on auto geek.

A easy cheaper $16 option that doesnt last as long is fk1000p from finish care it is a sealant that lasts anywhere from 4-6 months. This can also be found on auto geek. 

Any questions more than happy to help.


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

k1768;1951965 said:


> This is the brand I just (as in today) installed.
> There was some shipping issues and I had to trim their "universal adapter" on the driver's side for my 2015 GMC. But I have to say the Customer Service I received once I notified them of the issues was BEYOND exceptional, and I have rather high standards.
> I expect to discover how well they work over the next couple of days.


They do have there issues with some things but like you Said there Customer service is BEYOND exceptional and will work with you 300% sometimes that is the Difference between an OK product and A Great Product.


----------

